# [2010] Variety Cruisers found via DAE



## Sandy VDH (Aug 24, 2010)

Does anyone know anything about these.  They do not appear to be the narrow boats.

Any info or experiences would be appreciated...

from DAE site....

Variety Cruisers - WindsorWindsor Marina Maidenhead Road Windsor Berkshire SL4 5TZ, Windsor, Berkshire, 
England
Ph: 01926 844239 , Fax: 01926 844243

A boating holiday aboard a Variety Cruiser allows you to explore the beautiful River Thames and surrounding countryside from the comfort of a luxury motor cruiser. Visit a world rich in wildlife and natural scenery, quiet country villages, cosy pubs and excellent restaurants, all of which can be found alongside the riverbank.

Windsor Marina itself is situated in a tranquil garden setting and is one of the most attractive marinas on the Thames. There are many places of interest within an easy cruise, and upstream, the Thames is navigable as far as Lechlade. 

Between Windsor and Oxford there are several riverside inns, stately homes and gardens to visit including Cliveden Mansion, with its extensive Italianate gardens and woodlands. Downstream, lie Eton and the charming village of Datchet. 

Windsor is well worth a visit with its shops, restaurants, historic buildings and world famous castle. It's also close to the popular family attraction of Legoland.

Even if you stay on the boat, there's a lot to see: waterway wildlife, beautiful scenery and astonishing architecture. And that's not to mention all the great riverside pubs and villages you'll pass. 
The beautiful boats of the Variety Cruisers fleet are designed with both comfort and fun in mind. While cruising you can choose to sit out on the decking the sun and watch the world pass by, or move indoors and enjoy the comfortable cabin. If the British weather intervenes, simply pull up the canopy and carry on cruising in comfort.

And if you simply fancy a holiday afloat, but do not wish to navigate the boat along the river, you can of course stay and use the Marina as a base for a holiday in beautiful Royal Berkshire. Windsor Marina offers extensive facilities and services including electricity and fresh water, toilets, car parking, Wi Fi internet and is staffed 365 days a year.

The boats themselves are all fully equipped with kitchenettes and comfortable sleeping arrangements for up to four people. The galley has a cooker with oven, four ring hob and grill, plus a refrigerator and sink. There is a hot and cold pressurised water system, with shower, toilet and folding hand basin. Each boat has a four-stroke outboard motor, steering system, electric start, in-built fuel tank with fuel gauge on dashboard, navigation lights, spotlight, horn and a comprehensive user manual. 

Alert Notes:
Utility Charge £115 to cover a full tank of fuel and all other utilities while aboard.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 24, 2010)

Sandy, Here's a link: http://www.varietycruisers.co.uk/marina.php
Google is your friend.... Jim Ricks


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 24, 2010)

I know the website was there Jim, I just wanted to know if anyone had any experience with them.  It is right around the area I have relatives living, and they have never heard about them.

Thanks
Sandy


----------



## Dunk (May 19, 2011)

Hi Sandy, did you ever find more info on this?
Interval now has some fall/ winter weeks available.
Variety Cruisers
CUI   
Windsor, Berkshire, , GREAT BRITAINResort Details & Photos  |  Map It!    
Oct 31 2011 - Nov 07 2011   1 2 4 124          

Nov 03 2011 - Nov 10 2011   1 2 4 124          

Nov 07 2011 - Nov 14 2011   1 4 4 144          

Nov 09 2011 - Nov 16 2011   1 4 4 144          

Nov 10 2011 - Nov 17 2011   1 2 4 124          

Nov 11 2011 - Nov 18 2011   1 4 4 144          

Nov 11 2011 - Nov 18 2011   2 6 6 266          

Nov 14 2011 - Nov 21 2011   1 4 4 144          

Nov 15 2011 - Nov 22 2011   2 6 6 266          

Nov 16 2011 - Nov 23 2011   1 4 4 144          

Nov 17 2011 - Nov 24 2011   1 2 4 124          

Nov 18 2011 - Nov 25 2011   1 4 4 144          

Nov 21 2011 - Nov 28 2011   1 2 4 124          

Nov 23 2011 - Nov 30 2011   1 4 4 144          

Nov 25 2011 - Dec 02 2011   1 4 4 144          

Nov 29 2011 - Dec 06 2011   2 6 6 266          

Nov 30 2011 - Dec 07 2011   1 4 4 144          

Dec 01 2011 - Dec 08 2011   1 2 4 124          

Dec 02 2011 - Dec 09 2011   1 4 4 144          

Dec 05 2011 - Dec 12 2011   1 2 4 124          

Dec 06 2011 - Dec 13 2011   2 6 6 266          

Dec 07 2011 - Dec 14 2011   1 4 4 144          

Jan 11 2012 - Jan 18 2012   1 2 4 124


----------

